
Teen diving enthusiast's project has removed 50,000 golf balls from off CA coast - masonic
https://www.mercurynews.com/2019/01/23/pebble-beach-ecosystem-under-attack-from-golfers-hacking-mishits-into-the-sea
======
woah
How big of a problem is this actually? Do the balls harm the ocean?

~~~
SamReidHughes
Probably a lot smaller now that cruise ships can't use the ocean as a driving
range. Most of the balls from the Monterey Peninsula come from just one golf
course, and certainly a lot more than 50000 have entered the ocean from that
course alone.

Edit: 50K golf balls is about 3000 square feet of surface area. So imagine
three apartments' floor area worth of plastic surface representing that
amount.

------
masonic
Project site:

[https://www.theplasticpick-up.org/the-golf-ball-
project](https://www.theplasticpick-up.org/the-golf-ball-project)

